# Republicans get even stupider ( is that a word?)



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Perhaps you read a headline over the weekend about out-of-wedlock births. It seems that we've reached an all-time high in this category in the U.S. In 2005 almost four out of every ten babies born in America are born to single women. Compare this to 1960. The rate then was about 5.3%. Now it is 37%.

Now you just might imagine that there is a federal agency that is supposed to deal with this. If there's a federal agency that deals with the standardization of screw threads, there must be one that deals with matters such as birth control.

You're right. There is, or at least there's a person. The deputy assistant secretary of population affairs. Part of the Department of Health and Human Services. This deputy assistant secretary oversees the Title X family-planning program. His job is to provide birth control information to the general public. He's also responsible for providing information on such matters as HIV and other STDs. Over 4000 clinics around the country are funded by this program.

Well ... we have a brand-spanking new deputy assistant secretary. He's a doctor from Massachusetts. An OB-GYN. So he should know all about birth control, right? Well, think again. Dr. Eric Keroack doesn't believe in birth control ... of any kind. In short .. .the guy's a loon.

Here are some of the amazing utterances and opinions of our new family planning czar:

1)Condoms offer no real protection from herpes or HIV. 
2)Fifteen out of 100 people who have sex (outside of marriage, I presume) will get AIDS. 
3)The use of birth control is demeaning to women and degrading of human sexuality. 
4)A woman who has an abortion will be eight times more likely to get breast cancer before she's 45. 
5)If you have premarital sex you won't be able to bond with your wife or husband and your marriage will most likely be a bust.

See? He's a loon! All of those statements are provably false .. yet our president, George Bush, has made this whacko the nation's go-to bureaucrat for family planning!

What the hell is Bush thinking? :eyeroll:

Oh ... forgot. The Republicans just got kicked in the teeth and Bush thinks it's because they abandoned their core conservative values.

Now to some of us core conservative values might mean less government, lower taxes, less spending, more individual responsibility and defending our nation. Bush must somehow think that these core conservative values mean pandering to the so-called "religious right." :withstupid:

Anyone who thinks for a nano-second that this country is going to accept abstinence as the preferred form of birth control is completely out of touch with the American people. Someone's been listening to Don Wildmon a little too much here.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Perhaps you read a headline over the weekend about out-of-wedlock births. It seems that we've reached an all-time high in this category in the U.S. In 2005 almost four out of every ten babies born in America are born to single women. Compare this to 1960. The rate then was about 5.3%. Now it is 37%.


I think a major part of the problem is that this is seen as an issue at all. There needs to be a differentiation between welfare mothers further depleting the system, and couples who choose not to get married due to current marriage and divorce laws.

There is a growing trend in America to not get married that skews the above quoted statistic.

Until the laws are changed to stop unfairly penalizing men for getting a divorce through outrageous settlements, vaginamony, and custody declarations, many young people are no longer seeing marriage as the institution it once was.

Asking for a pre-nuptial agreement is often seeing as the impetous for distrust, or lack of serious intent. However with the high % of marriages now ending in divorce, it would seem a foolish endeavour to enter into a business agreement with that high of a failure rate, let alone one involving such strong emotions. Addiitionally. many pre-nups are now being attacked anyway even though they exist thru additional legal precedent and loopholes, further putting an air of distrust into the very "legal" beneficial institution that marriage is supposed to engender.

Let's face it. What benefit does getting married have anymore? Please do tell....

I'm not being cynical just prudent. You have to look at the attitudes, perceptions and realities that today's youth (those of child bearing age) grew up with and are currently living in, *as compared to* those who believe they are "all knowing" and are of the age, persuasion and motivation to believe they have the capacity to either hold a policy making position or even a blogging opinion on the topic.

I realize this might not be the point of you post, however it is a factor that needs considering....

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The reason to get married and stay married is to have a stable environment to raise the next generation of children and reverse the trends your post talks about.

the % statistic of divorces is skewed because the same people are getting multiple divorces repetitively. It is a big problem though.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We is all getting "stupider" Bob! Just watch TV. It is either "stupider" people doing really stupid things or the people on TV thinking we are "stupider" enough to believe what they are trying to tell us. Certainly the rest of the world must think we are getting "stupider" when they see some of the things that Americans are trying to do!! The "stupider" epidemic will be the downfall of America and the free world! Maybe you guys think that this is a "stupider" comment but if you do then you are "stupider" than me or Bob!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> There is a growing trend in America to not get married that skews the above quoted statistic.
> 
> Ryan


History does nothing new, it is repeated over and over again. Might be a little different facet but it does...

The mid 60's up to the concervative later 70's saw a decline in married couples. it is coming around again.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh, and "stupider" people raise even "stupider" kids! So, thats my story and I sticking to it!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster I debate you freely, so to be fair I shouldn't pass up this chance to say I agree with you completely on those last two posts.

I would like to show those pansies on TV what real survival is. I sure would like to see a good old western without a social message. You know, the kind where you can tell the good guy from the bad guy, and the good guy always shoots the bad guy. Maybe we could even go so far as to have a heterosexual male for a hero. We could call it Solidback Canyon.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman and DJRooster

How is it that this becomes so "agreeably" a problem? ... BTW is agreeably a word?

The problem here is ...

AND ... It's a problem that goes to the core of what I Believe ...

That being .....

PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY is THE "Core Value" of a 
Successful Democracy!

It is ever so interesting to me that representatives from both sides of the political spectrum here on the forum see this problem as "Not Good" ...

And still so much of the Socialist Agenda emanates from (and gains energy through) the perpetuation of this single seemingly "unacceptable" Social Reality.

Can someone explain to me in simple terms how the political parties diverge so dramatically form this point on out into Society ... other than some folks out there want to use the problem as a source of Power and Votes.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> The reason to get married and stay married is to have a stable environment to raise the next generation of children and reverse the trends your post talks about.
> 
> the % statistic of divorces is skewed because the same people are getting multiple divorces repetitively. It is a big problem though.


I'm in favor of the concept of marriage as a better environment to raise children. I'm not (and also many of my peers are not) in favor of marriage, because of the divorce laws that have made it too risky of a financial endeavour for the average guy. People are too fickle nowadays. Someone could say they love you, and it is likely they do. However if you find you have divergent interests later in the marriage, you should simply be able to go your own ways provided you have no children, with each taking only half the estate at that moment. Divorce laws have instead sprawled to include so many additional multipliers, that it makes entering into a marriage a foolish endeavour for a man.

You will not change the "me now" selfish nature of the younger generations. They sit and witness their favorite stars get married for a couple of weeks/months/years, and don't see marriage as a decades union that it is supposed to be. Consequently, a man can go into a relationship with a woman and with their best intentions in mind want to have a long term union. However if they split, it is almost invariable the man that gets penalized hardest and often for years into the future.

Marriage laws are antiquated and are not changing with societal changes. I'm speaking strictly along the lines of benefits, vs. drawbacks, and the divorce laws that have made so many greedy lawyers rich off the backs of hard working guys.

Don't expect that younger generations witnessing the carnage of messy divorces, to be enthused to jump onto a sinking ship....

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan I'm suprised someone as smart as you has such a dark view of marriage, even if we go with your 50% number that means 50% are good.
the number is actaully much larger because the losers repeatedly give up on marriage.

Is marriage always easy? nope. Nothing worth while ever is.

People in a committed marriage do better in every measureable part of life.

I could of divorced my wife many times shes just lucky I'm so perfect... :lol:

the reality is that I could not imagine my life without her, I would rather die and sincerely hope I die before she does. I would not want to live and not see her every day.

And children, the way you feel about them is not something that cannot be explained it has to be experienced to understand, you have never experienced love until you have a child.

Imagine something you would give your life for without hesitation if the need arose, now ask yourself what else qualifies for that kind of willing sacrifice. That is what a child means to a parent.

Choose wisely decide that even if its a 99% give verses 1% take ( it sometimes seems that way) that it will turn around and you won't ever have to see a divorce lawyer. Being married takes a mental toughness unfortunately fewer people seem to have.

Nothing ventured nothing gained really applies to this topic, if you are looking to celebs for guidance or example you need to look elsewhere, simply put those people are trash.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> And children, the way you feel about them is not something that cannot be explained it has to be experienced to understand, you have never experienced love until you have a child.
> 
> Imagine something you would give your life for without hesitation if the need arose, now ask yourself what else qualifies for that kind of willing sacrifice. That is what a child means to a parent.


Well said Bob, Well said. Also very true. I cannot imagine my life without them!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

well said Bobm. I just became a Dad 3 months ago. Nothing is better than my time with my boy from 5am to 7am. No phones ringing, wife is sleeping, dogs are sleeping at the base of my feet and it is just me and him talking hunting, waterskiing, camping, and fishing.

I am pretty lucky. My father is approaching 60 and I am 32 and we still hunt and fish together. Nothing is better than sharing the cattails or a good walleye spot with your father. Mom doesn't care for cattails, but even when we give her the black spinner she can still outfish us.

:lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

5-7 is my favorite time, I get up at 4:30am everyday for the last thirty four years since I got out of the service, my kids are teens and twenties but I remember holding their little newborn bodies like it was today.

Imagine a 6'4" 280 lb guy that could bench 500Lbs in a pickup driving down the road weeping like a sissy, happened everytime one was born.

I would cry a flood and laugh at the people at the stop lites wondering what the heck they were seeing. I had to be a sight!

I guess I am a big sentimental ***** if you don't piss me off. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I guess I am a big sentimental p*$$y


Even though conservatives are often accused of having no heart I have had that figured out for some time now Bob.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol:


----------

